# 3 unlucky Souls



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well between C-Bid and hitting a few B&Ms, Ive gathered up a few sticks.
So 3 unlucky souls are gonna get it 

*DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 7510*

*DC# 0307 0020 0001 8757 1274*

*DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 7527*

Your souls are mine :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Kenny, I see you let the little devil in you out! Go get em!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just pooped a little bit right then.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Kenny, you had better make sure Gracie is okay with you collecting souls... look what havoc you have wreaked collecting innocent cigars!!!!



Where would you keep them, and who is responsible for their care and feeding?



BTW, Kenny can put some serious hurt on, so I'm gonna pray for the poor Bastids.:r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Kenny, you had better make sure Gracie is okay with you collecting souls... look what havoc you have wreaked collecting innocent cigars!!!!
> 
> Where would you keep them, and who is responsible for their care and feeding?
> 
> BTW, Kenny can put some serious hurt on, so I'm gonna pray for the poor Bastids.:r


I have room for them in the bottom of my aristocrat


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it me or is it getting a little warm in here. Go get them Kenny! :tu


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

wow.. thats incredible! Go dude!
Scott


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Soul snatching? Is this what we've come to, people?


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Cool pic!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I've been bombed by you, I'd hardly call them unlucky. More like, very lucky. :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

This otta be cool!!:r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> I have room for them in the bottom of my aristocrat


I don't think I'd have a problem with hanging out in Kenny's Aristocrat! I'd take real good care of those stogies.:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

LFD.....LFD (Looking Forward to Devistation) :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Well, Kenny... you little Devil!
(As a Tarheel fan, I'm just glad it wasn't a "Blue Devil.")

Sick 'em, boy! :ss*


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome back brother!! I see the little pep talk I gave you at the MMHIII put a little fire under your ass!! Bombimg feels so good doesn't it?:gn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Things are heating up around here!:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Welcome back brother!! I see the little pep talk I gave you at the MMHIII put a little fire under your ass!! Bombimg feels so good doesn't it?:gn


Sadists!!!
Both of you!:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, looks like you are up to your old tricks Kenny! WTG brother. :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Welcome back brother!! I see the little pep talk I gave you at the MMHIII put a little fire under your ass!! Bombimg feels so good doesn't it?:gn


Yeah just a small fire, I'll have to hit c-bid and some B&Ms again to restock my firepower 

And yes Carlos, we are sadists :r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

yawn......


























j/k, Kenny is going to knock some people out.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Was starting to think old age finally caught up to you since you haven't leveled anyone in awhile.....

Get 'em Kenny! Make them hurt!!:mn


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

EEEEvil, like the DeviiiiiiiiiL!! p

Nice going Kenny!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

volfan said:


> yawn...
> 
> j/k, Kenny is going to knock some people out.





fireman43 said:


> Was starting to think old age finally caught up to you since you haven't leveled anyone in awhile.....
> 
> Get 'em Kenny! Make them hurt!!:mn


Boy I tell ya, alot of wisecracks from the peanut gallery these days....I DO HAVE BOTH of yalls addys by the way


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

You BASTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I run a contest to say thanks to you and this is the favor I get!





I have been drawn to the dark-side. Your day will come my friend, your day will come! :gn

Seriously, thanks Kenny for such a generous BOMB!

You have not seen the last of me! :mn


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

He got me as well...Guess I'm #2 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1470762#post1470762


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

yep, 2 down, 1 to go  hope you guys find something you like in there.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

cbsmokin said:


> You BASTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I run a contest to say thanks to you and this is the favor I get!
> 
> ...


Don't mess with TEXAS!!! :cb

Nice one Kenny!! :tu


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> yep, 2 down, 1 to go  hope you guys find something you like in there.


Um, if I can't find something in there I like I must not like cigars. It more likely that I can't find anything I don't like.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well let me know if you dont find something you like Craig, Id be happy to hit ya again


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm good, I'm good! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, you guys will be happy to know that the tent is now gone. 
I'm the 3rd lucky soul !! Kenny hit me with some great smokes! I have had one Series R's before and loved it. I'm looking forward to the Oliva also as I have had two of those gifted to me. The kindness and generosity shown on this forum is like nothing I have ever seen before! You folks are great!!
You might want to give his RG a bump for his generosity.
Kenny, thanks again. 
Al


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope ya enjoy em Al, several of those have been in my humi for over a year


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Love the pic! I think it would make a great tattoo


----------

